# Bike Bash 2019



## JAF/CO (Jun 22, 2019)

I will be there bring good stuff and
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 22, 2019)

All loaded up will be there early
The early bird gets the worm


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2019)

Take lots of photos!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 22, 2019)

First I heard of it. Have fun.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 23, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2019)

More than a one day notice woulda been nice


----------

